# Windows 10: Rechner startet einfach neu



## bleede_chund (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem: Wenn mein PC mit Windows 10 einfach läuft, ohne, dass man etwas dran macht, startet der Rechner irgendwann neu. Meist so nach 30-60 minuten rum. Wenn ich aber die Kiste unter Last laufen lasse (z.B. zocken), dann kann ich das stundenlang ohne jegliches Problem. Daher schliesse ich eigentlich irgend ein Temperatur- / Netzteil Problem schon mal aus. An irgendwelchen Windowsupdates liegt es auch nicht, das habe ich schon geprüft.
Auch die Neustartoptionen sind deaktiviert. Arbeitsspeicher prüfen lassen (über die interne Win10 Funktion) ergab auch kein Problem.
Bin ziemlich ratlos. Eben, ein Hardware-Problem kann meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ausgeschlossen werden. 
Jemand eine Idee was ich noch versuchen kann?

Gruss


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2016)

Definiere "Startet neu".

Wie bei einem Hardware-Reset oder wie bei einem Neustart des Betriebssystems?


----------



## bleede_chund (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

also ich hab den Zeitpunkt selber noch nie direkt sehen können. Wenn ich zurück an den PC komme ist da einfach wieder der Loginscreen meines Accounts, wo ich das Passwort eingeben muss. Und wenn ich dies mache, dann sind die Programme etc. die zuvor geöffnet waren nicht mehr da. Also so, als hätte es einen Neustart des Betriebssystems gegeben. 
Oder was wäre der Unterschied bei einem Hardware Reset?

Gruss


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Dezember 2016)

Da fällt mir nur der Win 10 Hybridmodus(Hibernate)ein der Ruhemodus.Dann wäre aber doch noch eine Energieoption aktiv die du übersehen hast.


----------



## XT1024 (30. Dezember 2016)

bleede_chund schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee was ich noch versuchen kann?


Einen Blick in die Ereignisanzeige werfen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

bleede_chund schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab den Zeitpunkt selber noch nie direkt sehen können. Wenn ich zurück an den PC komme ist da einfach wieder der Loginscreen meines Accounts, wo ich das Passwort eingeben muss. Und wenn ich dies mache, dann sind die Programme etc. die zuvor geöffnet waren nicht mehr da. Also so, als hätte es einen Neustart des Betriebssystems gegeben.
> Oder was wäre der Unterschied bei einem Hardware Reset?
> ...



Mir ist das letzte Woche passiert.

Dachte mir zuerst dass ich vlt. wirklich alle Programme geschlossen habe und meinen Account vorher gelockt habe.

Wo ich dann im Tastmanager nachgesehen habe, stand da bei Laufzeit 11 Minuten 

Der PC lief seit über 2 Stunden ..


----------



## nikon87 (30. Dezember 2016)

Da würde ich auch mal auf Energiesparmodus tippen...passt auch von der Zeit her. Ich meine standardmäßig steht der auf 30 Minuten.

Start > Einstellungen > System > Netzbetrieb und Energiesparen > Standbymodus auf "Nie" stellen (oder halt einen anderen Wert wenn ihr den Modus nutzen wollt)


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch mal auf Energiesparmodus tippen...passt auch von der Zeit her. Ich meine standardmäßig steht der auf 30 Minuten.
> 
> Start > Einstellungen > System > Netzbetrieb und Energiesparen > Standbymodus auf "Nie" stellen (oder halt einen anderen Wert wenn ihr den Modus nutzen wollt)



Kann das auch bei _"Höchstleistung"_ eingestellt gewesen sein ??


----------



## nikon87 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ich meine auch in dem "Energisparplan" namens "Höchstleistung" ist der Energiesparmodus aktiv. Kann ich aber nicht sicher sagen...

Edit: Hab es schnell mal geprüft und bei "Höchstleistung" ist kein Zeitlimit hinterlegt.


----------



## bleede_chund (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bei den Energiespareinstellungen stand schon alles auf "Nie" bzw. "niemals". Das hatte ich bereits geprüft....

Gruss


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich lese mal hier mit.

Denn ich brauche da auch eine Lösung.

Das _Problem_ tritt aber nicht regelmäßig auf sondern eher sporadisch.

Meine Vermutung wäre noch, dass Windows nach einem Update vlt. einen Neustart macht .. ?!


----------



## nikon87 (30. Dezember 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung wäre noch, dass Windows nach einem Update vlt. einen Neustart macht .. ?!


Beim TS ist es das ja wohl nicht, zumindest hat er ja geschrieben, dass er das schon geprüft hat. Du müsstest halt bei dir mal in den Updateverlauf schauen ob zu dem Zeitpunkt oder kurz vorher ein Update installiert wurde.
Ich konnte das beschriebene Verhalten bisher nicht beobachten, außer wegen ausstehenden Updates. Das kann man ja aber "deaktivieren". Von daher fällt mir da jetzt auf die schnelle auch nichts mehr ein was nicht schon ausgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## bleede_chund (30. Dezember 2016)

Also bei mir liegts definitiv nicht an einem Update. Hatte letzte Woche das Problem das erste Mal festgestellt und bin dann über google auch auf die Updates als Ursache gestossen, aber nachdem ich nachgeschaut hatte, wurde das letzte Update am 15.12. installiert.


----------

